
Invaluable life lesson of listening to your 'end-users' and solving problems - _chrischae
https://mailchi.mp/pixelic/how-to-be-productive-314033
======
codazoda
Does this link to the wrong article? I'm seeing a short post titled, "do
things that don't scale". It doesn't seem to have anything to do with
listening to end-users.

~~~
_chrischae
Hey @codazoda. thanks for the input. in the passage, I wrote how PG's essay
connects to listening to end-users and solving problems. Would love your
input. Thanks!

